# Nationals



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

What Nationals are left besides Safeguard MCS and Spectrum? Seems like this industry is dying or already dead


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Xome - Sentinel - Cyprexx - Service Link - Five Brothers - MSI - Altisource - Single Source - Wolverine - Guardian Asset Management - BLM - . . .

I'm sure there's more, although I can't say I'd recommend getting involved with any of the service companies right now.


----------



## wcpnv (Jan 27, 2020)

We work with NFR, Sentinel, Five Brothers, and a few others, but both inspections and preservation have been slowing lately and it's worrying...what does anyone suggest as next steps? Local realtors are flooded with vendors as it is...


----------

